# Oh my!!!



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow!!! 

I just finished watching "Live Free Or Die Hard" & all I could think to do was come online & bow to the master. I've listened to all my old movies with my PB 13 & nothing has compared to this. I'm picking my jaw up off the ground. Those were the most intense base scenes I have seen to date:hsd:. This is a must see if you want to give you sub a workout.

I'm numb all over:bigsmile:! 

Thanks too all you guy's at SVS:hail:.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I said the same thing with my pair of PC-Ultras and the Behemoth all in one room. This is one awesome movie for bass. :T


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Me too! What an awesome movie for bass. Might be time to watch this one again....:bigsmile:


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm going to have to throw in on this one as well. I posted a glowing review of the bass in this movie on another forum right after I saw it. Very well done.


Tim
:drive:


----------

